# John Deere 2300 Stuck in third gear



## harley2601 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi all, Great site.
I have a JD 2300 tractor with the 74hp zetor motor. It is stuck in third gear and i am trying to find a workshop manual that covers the gearbox as well. i am willing to pay if need be. 
The tractor runs brilliantly except it cannot be shifted out of third. It has two hydraulic levers at the rear of the top plate of the gearbox behind the shifter and these are what is worrying me, whether they have to be removed a certain way or be in a certain position to remove.
Any or all suggestions or advice from anyone who may have had same problem is greatly appreciated. I can email photos if needed.
This tractor is owned by a not for profit organisation and therefore we cannot afford to have it fixed by John deere as it would cost a fortune. thus the job is left to me. fun!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I don't know the answer to your problem, but I'm sure someone here can help. As well, there are a few here that will probably help with research and locating that manual!

The John Deere 2300 tractor was built in Czechoslovakia by Zetor for John Deere. It features a 69 hp (51 kW) engine. It is the same as the Zetor 6320/6340. 

Good luck
Cheers

Ps. 
http://www.ssbtractor.com/cgi-bin/shopping_cart.cgi

or

http://www.datamanuals.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/3502 (I don't know anything about this outfit)


----------



## harley2601 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks pogobill for the info. appreciated





pogobill said:


> Well, I don't know the answer to your problem, but I'm sure someone here can help. As well, there are a few here that will probably help with research and locating that manual!
> 
> The John Deere 2300 tractor was built in Czechoslovakia by Zetor for John Deere. It features a 69 hp (51 kW) engine. It is the same as the Zetor 6320/6340.
> 
> ...


----------

